# Terminal : Scan et taille totale d'un type de fichier



## Gronounours (21 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,


Je dois m'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de fichiers multimédias sur les macs dont j'ai la responsabilité, et du coup je souhaite faire une commande unix me permettant de lister et de connaitre la taille globale que prend ces éventuels fichiers.


J'avais récupéré d'un ancien collègue cette commande :


```
find / \( -type f -name "*.avi" -or -name "*.mov" -or -name "*.mpg" -or -name "*.mp3" -or -name "*.wav" -or -name "*.m4a" \) -ls | awk  '{ v += $8 }; END {v = v/1073741824; print "Total : "v" Go"}'
```

Sauf que.
Selon mes macs étants rattaché à un active directory, la position de la taille en octet de chaque fichier trouvé peut différer selon que le propriétaire est local ou AD (un espace dans le nom AD :sick.


Du coup, je souhaiterais trouver une autre méthode.

Comme par exemple utiliser le find pour lister les fichiers concernés


```
find / \( -type f -name "*.avi" -or -name "*.mov" -or -name "*.mpg" -or -name "*.mp3" -or -name "*.wav" -or -name "*.m4a" \) -ls
```

Puis peut être utiliser la commande "du" avec l'option -h, sur les fichiers listés précédemment.


Quelqu'un peut il m'aider ?


----------



## Diablovic (21 Avril 2010)

Tu peux utiliser l'option exec de find pour lancer la commande du pour chaque fichier trouvé par le find.


----------



## Gronounours (21 Avril 2010)

Mais si "du" est executé pour chaque fichier de mon find, il me fera un total ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h28 ----------

Merci Diablo !


```
find  /Users \( -type f -name "*.avi" -or -name "*.mov" -or -name "*.mpg" -or -name "*.mp3" -or -name "*.wav" -or -name "*.m4a" \) -exec du -ch {} +
```

Seul petit "bémol", ce scan ne marche pas sur le /, ni sur le /Volumes/MacOS.

Mais pas trop grave, ils ne sont pas admin des postes&#8230; (hinhinhin©)


----------



## Sam_ISLAND (3 Mai 2010)

bonjour,

j'ai déjà codé ce genre de problématique en PERL.
en argument je passait le répertoire à scanner
Ensuite ça scrutait de manière récursive à la recherche de certaines extensions (définies dans le début de mon script).

A chaque fois que ça trouvait qq chose, ça le stockait dans une liste, écrite dans un fichier LOG en fin de traitement.
Ca sommait les tailles par extensions voulues et affichait les totaux également en fin de LOG.

Si ça t'intéresse, je peux t'aider, gracieusement, à coder un truc de ce type pour ton besoin... Tu me diras.

A+

Sam


----------



## tatouille (4 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Je dois m'assurer qu'il n'y a pas de fichiers multimédias sur les macs dont j'ai la responsabilité, et du coup je souhaite faire une commande unix me permettant de lister et de connaitre la taille globale que prend ces éventuels fichiers.
> ...



ca pue du cul ton approche est faite sur l'extension... c'est une insulte a n'importe quel utilisateur, on devrait te couper les mains au moins tu ne serais en charge de rien et ca donnerait peut etre du travail a quelqu'un de competant.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mai 2010)

Oh ! Un gland.

1 - Je ne suis pas flic. Je ne fais ça que parce que les responsables d'où je suis en mission me le demande. Ca ne tiendrais qu'à moi, je ne vérifierai pas.
2 - Par cette méthode, j'obtiens un listing complet des fichiers multimédia.
N'étant pas complètement con, je regarde rapidment le type de contenu. Mais quand un fichier s'appelle "Heroes.S03E12.pouetpouet.rip.par.zepirate.avi" et ben tu vois étrangement, j'ai pas de doutes&#8230;

Dernier point et non des moindres : Je t'emmerde.


----------



## jugnin (4 Mai 2010)

Gronounours a dit:


> Dernier point et non des moindres : Je t'emmerde.



Ah oui, moi aussi, tiens. Mais c'est gratuit.


----------



## Gronounours (4 Mai 2010)

tatouille a dit:


> ca pue du cul ton approche est faite sur l'extension... c'est une insulte a n'importe quel utilisateur, on devrait te couper les mains au moins tu ne serais en charge de rien et ca donnerait peut etre du travail a quelqu'un de competant.



Ceci dit, c'est marrant qu'il parle de ça, parce que j'en ai rien à foutre.


----------

